# Venison/cuban sandwich.



## dannyp (May 9, 2015)

My wife isn't too crazy about buck meat so I've had to be creative so it doesn't go to waste. Today I decided to try my first fatty. I used the pan sausage I got from the deer processer. Layered with the cuban style roast pork we made cuban sandwiches with the other day. Put a layer of salami next followed by Swiss and provolone and a little mustard. I'll post finished pics in a few hours.
http://s820.photobucket.com/user/dannypon/media/bbq/0509151215_zps4ufgxzgi.jpg.html
http://s820.photobucket.com/user/dannypon/media/bbq/0509151218_zpsl4q5htii.jpg.html

http://s820.photobucket.com/user/dannypon/media/bbq/0509151224_zps9klf6b9f.jpg.html
http://s820.photobucket.com/user/dannypon/media/bbq/0509151402_zpsvgensdyd.jpg.html

It's on with my other creations. They'll have their own threads.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 9, 2015)

Sounds like it should be tasty!


----------



## dannyp (May 9, 2015)

It came out great.

http://s820.photobucket.com/user/dannypon/media/bbq/0509151802_zpskdvvgkpg.jpg.html
http://s820.photobucket.com/user/dannypon/media/bbq/0509151839_zpsnf8lxpxl.jpg.html


----------

